# Battery Died



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

It seems my battery finally died on me after nearly six years w/o any sign of trouble all at once it just went out. I took it to the dealership they replaced my battery & off I went. But I am not complaining one bit that was the factory original battery. But the only thing I noticed is the new replacement battery is a bit smaller then the factory battery, it seems the new one is in the third brace notch instead of second notch one where the factory battery was. So I am assuming this is still the same spec battery that was factory installed ?

Its a ACDelco Gold Battery, so my only concern is w/ it being a bit smaller then the factory battery am I going to have any trouble down the road?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Now you got a Gold, I'm not sure my one week ACDELCO replacement says Gold but I will say it is not the same OEM spec battery as was pointed out by another member. To go from 675 CCA to 525 CCA is 150 CCA less!

Also is it just me or would the Dealer be about the last place I would go to get a new battery if I was out of Warranty? Got to try the Chevy Roadside assistance though, not good. The wait was 100 minutes and they dispatched the Truck to another State. Heck AAA will bring you a fresh one with a great replacement policy for the same price!


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well after looking at my paper work, it seems it was a ACDelco Professional 47PS silver battery so I am just restating my previous post. Which is I believe a 525 CCA as well - I am ok w/ this as long as it was a silver that came out of it all I needed. 

Now I am sure I am not the only one that chooses to use a dealership for batteries & I am sure there is other places that would do this but my dealer done me right the last few visits so I felt I needed to make sure they get more work from me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

joshuab said:


> Well after looking at my paper work, it seems it was a ACDelco Professional 47PS silver battery so I am just restating my previous post. Which is I believe a 525 CCA as well - I am ok w/ this as long as it was a silver that came out of it all I needed.
> 
> Now I am sure I am not the only one that chooses to use a dealership for batteries & I am sure there is other places that would do this but my dealer done me right the last few visits so I felt I needed to make sure they get more work from me.


It's warranted so I'm sure your ok. But if your worried you could always go back to your dealer and have them put a battery in that's to your satisfaction.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My stock batteries were 438 and then 525 CCA. 525 is the larger ACD battery. Mine lasted about a year and a half, and the next made it about a year before I had trouble cranking in winter again. My car sat for extended periods of time and the ACD batteries didn't seem to like that. 

You don't need many cranking amps to turn that little engine over - I suspect a motorcycle battery could probably do it, but I stuck a H7 AGM size in there that had some ridiculous number on it. Never any more issues.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> It's warranted so I'm sure your ok. But if your worried you could always go back to your dealer and have them put a battery in that's to your satisfaction.


Well after 6 years there is no Warranty through G.M. (3/36) and also somewhat vague about the replacement of a replacement, unless you just bring the battery in without the Car or you are a Cash Pay. You can always get a premium battery at a higher cost.


jblackburn said:


> My stock batteries were 438 and then 525 CCA. 525 is the larger ACD battery.


I know when I had Walmart replace my Hyundai OEM battery I also dropped from 675 to 525 CCA for their cheaper battery with a now reduced replacement period. I suspect 8 AAA batteries could start my CRUZE! My OEM ACDELCO suffered a quick painful demise within a day.


----------



## RedEco (Jul 25, 2016)

Mine died recently my car was sold new at the end of 2014 battery didn't make it two years. was replaced under warranty


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> It's warranted so I'm sure your ok. But if your worried you could always go back to your dealer and have them put a battery in that's to your satisfaction.


Yeah this makes me feel some what better. 30 months maintenance free on the battery so if it fails anytime within that limit I get a new battery so not too worried about that. It seems to have plenty enough cracking power at around 22degrees this morning it fired up quite quickly.




jblackburn said:


> My stock batteries were 438 and then 525 CCA. 525 is the larger ACD battery. Mine lasted about a year and a half, and the next made it about a year before I had trouble cranking in winter again. My car sat for extended periods of time and the ACD batteries didn't seem to like that.
> 
> You don't need many cranking amps to turn that little engine over - I suspect a motorcycle battery could probably do it, but I stuck a H7 AGM size in there that had some ridiculous number on it. Never any more issues.


Yeah I think 525 CCA is plenty enough cracking power for this little engine, but as I mentioned above its under warranty so that makes be feel better. lol


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Each to his own... personally I think I would be fuming at the battery dealer that did not used OEM or BETTER without me specifically telling them to go CHEAP!!!!
Whether a motorcycle battery would work or not is irrelevant.:blowup:


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

theonlypheonix said:


> Each to his own... personally I think I would be fuming at the battery dealer that did not used OEM or BETTER without me specifically telling them to go CHEAP!!!!
> Whether a motorcycle battery would work or not is irrelevant.:blowup:


 Warranty Repairs often use Refurbished, Reconditioned or a Comparable part. I don't agree with the point above that 525 CCA is 'fine' when the OEM battery was 675 CCA, but it was free, and is under a new free replacement warranty, at least for 12 months, 30 if you bring it in to a parts counter


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Warranty Repairs often use Refurbished, Reconditioned or a Comparable part. I don't agree with the point above that 525 CCA is 'fine' when the OEM battery was 675 CCA, but it was free, and is under a new free replacement warranty, at least for 12 months, 30 if you bring it in to a parts counter


Where's this 675 number coming from? I've never seen one of those in a 1.4 Cruze. Maybe the diesel.

OEM is 525 for the later years after they discovered the 438's were failing left and right.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Where's this 675 number coming from? I've never seen one of those in a 1.4 Cruze. Maybe the diesel.
> 
> OEM is 525 for the later years after they discovered the 438's were failing left and right.


 I didn't even know 438 CCA was sold in a CRUZE. One of our members posted about his OEM ACDelco 675 CCA vs the ACDelco 525 CCA replaced under the GM warranty in one of the many battery threads currently going on. While I have no reason to doubt this I do remember having an H7 OEM 675 CCA battery in my Hyundai and the replacement Walmart line were all 525 CCA batteries for their cheaper one. Always felt I should have got a better battery


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I wondered if the battery size might depend on the options the car has. I looked in the owner's manual and it said to replace with the same kind of battery. If it's listed in the service manual, I can't find it. As last resort, I ended up at the AC Delco site. CCA 525 for the gasser and AGM CCA 730 for the diesel.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Warranty Repairs often use Refurbished, Reconditioned or a Comparable part. I don't agree with the point above that 525 CCA is 'fine' when the OEM battery was 675 CCA, but it was free, and is under a new free replacement warranty, at least for 12 months, 30 if you bring it in to a parts counter


I think this only emphasizes the point that what GM puts in as OEM is crap (at best factory seconds) to begin with! When Battery Plus can offer a full 5 year free replacement on their battery which for a group size generally has more CCA to begin with! Let me ask you did you buy your NEW car as a basket of parts?? Why should you pull the battery out and bring it in, you got it as a FULLY functionaling/working assembly, not in pieces!!

I've been able to get 7-8 years out of Walmart battery's with included full free 3 year warranty replacement with a NEW same group size.

You guys are settling for less toooo easily! What is this also saying about the parts GM uses as a whole on their NEW CARS. There too much good competition, lets go down the entire list ... time to say :hellno:. We can start with the North* 15year head gasket fiasco or who has another favorite... maybe the 3.8L with hot exhaust gases directly in plastic intake plenum, who has their own favorite GM SNAFU !
















Lets start my favorite FORD slogan... "QUALITY IS JOB ONE" !!!!!!!!!!!!!! rant.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Where's this 675 number coming from? I've never seen one of those in a 1.4 Cruze. Maybe the diesel.
> 
> OEM is 525 for the later years after they discovered the 438's were failing left and right.


Do rebuilt/ refurbished Car Batteries generally perform worse than new? I found the Consumer Cash pay ACDelco PS47 and sure enough its 630 CCA. This must mean the 525 CCA "Professional Series" version is less professional~


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

theonlypheonix said:


> I think this only emphasizes the point that what GM puts in as OEM is crap (at best factory seconds) to begin with! When Battery Plus can offer a full 5 year free replacement on their battery which for a group size generally has more CCA to begin with! Let me ask you did you buy your NEW car as a basket of parts?? Why should you pull the battery out and bring it in, you got it as a FULLY functionaling/working assembly, not in pieces!!
> 
> I've been able to get 7-8 years out of Walmart battery's with included full free 3 year warranty replacement with a NEW same group size.
> 
> ...


Two Northstars in my family: 2001 and 2008. Owned since new. Zero problems.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Two Northstars in my family: 2001 and 2008. Owned since new. Zero problems.


You must drive them like BMWs. From what I heard, they didn't fancy being driven at a top speed of 25 on a weekly run to the bingo club.

I remember having one as a rental car as a kid. My mom was a bit surprised when she put her foot into it.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

To be honest I don't know what the factory CCA I had, the only thing that looked different to me is the battery seemed a bit smaller. But so far I cannot tell any different in the cracking of the car just a quick turn of the key & fires right up no lag or long cracking so at the end of the day I am happy its doing what its designed to do. Did they downsize the CCA of the battery replacement maybe I am not quite sure ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> You must drive them like BMWs. From what I heard, they didn't fancy being driven at a top speed of 25 on a weekly run to the bingo club.
> 
> I remember having one as a rental car as a kid. My mom was a bit surprised when she put her foot into it.


Surprisingly both driven very gently. 

No question early northstars had problems with head bolts and a few other things. But this was clearly fixed by mid-2000 when the 2001 Seville was built.


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

*Tomko*: "Two Northstars in my family: 2001 and 2008. Owned since new. Zero problems." 

CHANCES THEY NEVER PUT ANY MILES ON THEM! You know the story only driven to church on a few Sundays. My target for a well built car is min 300K mi with *NO* major problems or redesigns required. There are a few cars that meet that standard but my experience has been they are not built by GM or Ford!!!!!! Shoot... I had to redesign the basics of electricals on the Cruze TD within 300 mile of brand new!! And add a real block heater for the real temp of -37 F here in Northern ILL and try starting at that temp with ILL cramp B20 in the tank without any added heat!!!!! LOL:dizzy:

Where in the world do these current day GM engineers have heads these days????

Did not mean to derail this post with the well known historical woes of the GM infamous pride of the Cadillac fleet the North*

Ask the people in the know about the North*, it is well know FACT that ALL will have head gaskets problems within 125K miles. Even some as early as 35K miles all know facts on the streets. Mine failed at 122K miles well known and documented failure mode on the North*. Chances are the people who had North* sold them long before the magic 125K mile mark. The only KNOWN permanent fix was to replace the CHEEEEEAP crap OEM TTY head bolts with high quality studs and head gaskets!! Over 15 years of GM known PROBLEM just ignored by the engineers and/or bean counters!!!!!!!

Ask Mr Carroll of Carroll Cadillac in Texas, he'll give you a full history lesson with the only true fix for the problem!!!!

http://www.carrollcustomcadillac.com/Pages/default.aspx


----------

